# AS2: Perche' non posso utilizzare il comando su?

## fedeliallalinea

Navigazione: [ back AS1: Come liberare spazio sul hard disk  ]   [ next AS3: Il mio utete e' nel gruppo wheel ma il comando 'su' non funziona. Che posso fare?  ]   [ Amministrazione Sistema ]   [ Indice ]

Perche' non posso utilizzare il comando su?

Come precauzione di sicurezza, le impostazioni di default di Gentoo richiede che l'utente faccia parte del gruppo wheel per far si che possa utilizzare il comando 'su'.

Potete agiungere il vostro utente al gruppo wheel in diversi modi. Potete usare l'opzione -G del comando usermod, come segue:

```
# usermod -G users,wheel username
```

Nota, tuttavia, che tutti i gruppi che abbiamo impostato in precedenza verranno rimossi, cosi', per esempio, se volete che l'utente rimanga nel gruppo audio, dovete scrivere:

```
# usermod -G users,wheel,audio username
```

Potete anche editare direttamente il file /etc/group, cambiando la linea legata al gruppo wheel come segue:

```
wheel::10:root,username
```

Autore: rac (testo originale)

Traduttore: fedeliallalinea

----------

## UnoSD

 *Quote:*   

> i gruppi che abbiamo impostato in precedenza verranno rimossi

 

 *Quote:*   

> -a, --append
> 
>            Add the user to the supplementary group(s). Use only with the -G
> 
>            option.

 

```
usermod -a -G wheel username
```

 :Smile: 

----------

